

IPad's privacy sucks - tony_red
http://privacysucks.com/blog/2011/04/ipads-privacy-sucks/

======
allwein
The article's title is clearly linkbait. The gist of the article is that
mobile safari is open to Evercookies. I wouldn't call the directly "sucking"
at privacy.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evercookie>

There are ways of tracking users even in browsers that don't suffer from
Evercookie. If someone _really_ wants to track you, they're going to be able
to.

~~~
tony_red
The problem is that iPad does not clear your private information even if you
insist on doing so. It is possible to prevent tracking just by using simple
technics and by following general rules.

Check out this link too: [http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/apple-location-
tracking.htm...](http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/04/apple-location-
tracking.html)

~~~
allwein
Unless your simple techniques and general rules include disabling cookies,
disabling javascript, disabling images, changing your IP between requests,
changing your MAC between requests, and changing your User Agent between
requests, you're still going to be trackable by anyone intent on doing so.

~~~
tony_red
Everything that you've described actually helps to track users better, because
it contains a unique set of information. The simple technique is to be like
everybody.

